# Incense smoke?



## Shayna (Jun 27, 2007)

I like to burn incense sticks in my room, they dont like make the room smokey but smoke comes off of them and the scent fills the room. I don't completely understand book lungs, will burning these in my room be harmful to my Ts at all?


----------



## julesaussies (Jun 27, 2007)

i have no idea about book lungs but they are especially bad for birds as their lungs are more sensitive and not even all that great for dogs to be around. i really like incense but don't burn it for this reason.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jun 27, 2007)

I can't answer this and I've wondered it myself - but what I *think* what incense has partly been used for, is as an insect repellant. That's why I'm holding off for now. 

Insect repellant means a lot of things though - it doesn't nessessarily mean it will kill any arthropods, just that mosquitos will buzz off. So it just may be safe as well. But I'm not gonna try it.

One thing is certain though - T's don't like CO2 and no animal* likes the smell of smoke (because most often it means fire, and fire = pretty bad in nature.) 

*except for a few beetles or other which seem to thrive on burnt wood


----------



## s7350195 (Jun 27, 2007)

yes and also we can enlarge the debate and talk about cigarrets smoke...
whats with that smoke and T's?
guy.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Jun 27, 2007)

s7350195 said:


> yes and also we can enlarge the debate and talk about cigarrets smoke...
> whats with that smoke and T's?
> guy.


Appearantly there are a lot of smokers who don't see any adverse effects on their T's. At least they're not dying.


----------



## Diggy415 (Jun 27, 2007)

thought i was reading my own post, i too burn inscence(goes to light one now) and have been around snakes,feeders-dog as well for years, i see no problem unless its in an enclosed room with no ventalation. **i was typing this message and a freaking small spider came down from the ceiling right infront of me) i hate those kind of spiders, had a coranary(sp) and sweating now, thnks itsy!!!


----------



## tinacouch (Jun 27, 2007)

My T's are in my room as well, have used incense in my room without any affects that I can see. With a room that is ventilated or a ceiling fan how could it do any harm.


----------



## william (Jun 27, 2007)

i dont use  incense  any more.but i did for years to hide the smell of pot.and never bothered my tarantulas.i alway had a window open or fan blowing.


----------



## Becky (Jun 27, 2007)

T's are sensitive to any sorts of perfumes etc ... but i dunno if insence burners have the similar effect


----------



## Sheazy (Jun 27, 2007)

*Oh no...my spider is a smoker...lol*



william said:


> i dont use  incense  any more.but i did for years to hide the smell of pot.and never bothered my tarantulas.i alway had a window open or fan blowing.


I wonder if a T can be affected by THC like humans...lol. :? 

I burn incense alot too, and so far have seen no ill effects to my dog, ferret, or T's. I always have a fan going though, and pretty much the T's always have fresh air circulating from it.


----------



## Squeaksville (Jun 27, 2007)

*Hmmmmmmmm*

 Well I've used incense a loooooooooooooong time. And I've had quite a bit of animals not only in qty. but variety. I've never seen them effected by it at all. But like everyone has been saying ventilation is the key. Hell I know I've burned incense in a closed room before and had myself choking :wall: (duh!)  I would think also as long as your T's aren't in the direct path of the smoke I don't really see the problem.


----------



## Scott C. (Jun 27, 2007)

I occasionally burned incense in my room. Always well ventilated. Never *saw* any problems.


----------



## Aarantula (Jun 27, 2007)

*I say don't expose your T'...*

You have to remember that the tarantula,although tough and bulky looking,is actually VERY sensitive to it's environment. They can so much as sence when you enter the room from the small micro changes of air molecules that the hairs on them pickup. That's what the tarantula is built for... sensitivity. Every hair on their body (unlike humans to keep warm) is a sensor for a change in the air and by exposing them to airborne smoke or chemicals you may unwillingly be aggitating the spider. 

Me personally, I've been keeping tarantulas for over 15 years and I don't so much as spray air freshiner in my "spider room" for risk of not only killing them from chemicals but for aggitation as well. Once again... I say down with insence. I think any artifical chemical introduced into a tropical or exotic animals habitat can't possibly be good.   Don't ya think?


----------



## Sheazy (Jun 27, 2007)

Aarantula said:


> I think any artifical chemical introduced into a tropical or exotic animals habitat can't possibly be good.   Don't ya think?


I definitely agree that direct exposure to any chemicals would be harmful, and by no means do I condone burning incense in your spider room. However, for those of us that dont have a seperate invert room, and occassionally burn incense...I think it is harmless with proper ventilation. If there is no circulation, even humans can react negatively to incense (watery eyes, coughing, sneezing). So just dont burn a grip of them all at once, or direct smoke into your cages and you should be okay. Like I said, I always have a fan on to help with ventilation anyway. Just my .02


----------



## Scott C. (Jun 27, 2007)

I think you *may* very well be right, though no one could really say unless they have purposely tested multiple generations for adverse effects of exposure, or witnessed the results of such experiments..... 

For the sake of the casual hobbyist I think it's relatively safe to say that *sensible* use of incense is not going to kill all your pets, or prevent them from breeding, or from living for years, and years.


----------



## Pulk (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you think it's harmful to burn incense in the invert room without ventilation occasionally? (i.e., once or twice a year)


----------



## Scott C. (Jun 27, 2007)

I wouldn't do that to myself to tell you the truth, but I really doubt you are going to see any affect on your T's. Not saying there isn't one, but I think the chances are good that they'll be fine..... Seriously though, open a window. Breathing incense can't be good for you.


----------

